# 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 014 - Defective



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello all
now that I have VCDS, I see a problem I never knew I had 

An error on the Air Con. I am not aware of any issue, it appears to do what I ask it. I cleared the error and it appears to appear again on a scan. What thoughts?

*Update: *On reading the self study guide this looks like it might be an obstructed flap for the recirculation. I will have a close look next weekend. 

Thanks
Hugh 

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 907 040 J
Component and/or Version: Climatronic D1 2031
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254B0F7DE8FA196
1 Fault Found:
*
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
014 - Defective*


----------



## c4sey (Jun 22, 2011)

*Air flap motor is bad*

Hi, there is a problem with the flap motor, and you have two options here, to replace a motor assembly or to repair a motor if you feel confident with your skills.I had the same problem and decided to fix it myself. It took me about 5 hours to get to this motor assembly, and some special tools, but it was easy to put everything back, after I fix the motor. The motor itself had some corrosion in the area around brushes, so I cleaned everything and applied some lubricant to prevent future problems. I did repair four month ago, and it works fine.

Casey


----------



## jpett (Nov 9, 2009)

*Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71)*

Hi Hugh,
Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) is the first motor that drives the first flap you see when you open the hood in the centre plenum chamber. Probably one of the easier motors to replace on the Phaetons climate control, I’d check to see if this is operating or cycling properly. I occasionally get this error too but it seems to clear. If the motor turns out faulty it’s just over €100 new from VW or alternatively there are many on E-bay if you want to risk that they aren’t faulty either. Basic settings must be performed after replacement.

Regards James


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

James, Casey
thanks for this excellent advice, I will have a look on Saturday and update.
Hugh


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

jpett said:


> ...Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) is the first motor that drives the first flap you see when you open the hood in the centre plenum chamber. ...I’d check to see if this is operating or cycling properly.


Hello Hugh:

Might also be worthwhile checking to see if a bit of debris is preventing the flap (quite large and easy to see when the hood is open) from fully opening or closing.

Michael


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

I ran the VCDS Air Con diagnostics and it confirm no response form the V71 motor: everything else cycles correctly. 
I removed the air intake cover in the the engine comaprtment and that area all looks like new, no debris, dampness or any obstruction. 
While in theory the V71 motor is just a few cm away under a cover I am reluctant to dig in without instructions! Lots of bolts ther and it's not obvious what to remove/ not remove.....

Is this procedure covered in the Bentley repair manual? I don't have one, but at $120 it probaly worth the investment!

Many thanks for assistance!
Hugh


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

anybody an idea about how to re-adapt all the positioning motors in the HVAC?

thanks
Jorg


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

What exactly is the part number for the V71 Air Flow Positioning Motor? I'm horrible at this. I've been searching several online parts sites and can't seem to find exactly what I'm looking for based on "V71 Air Flow Positioning Motor"


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

Do I recall a comment from Michael (PanEuropean) that he had this part replaced and it was a 6 hour labour effort 

When I read that I lost interest....., but might revisit.

Hugh


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Hugh:

You are correct - I dropped the car off at the dealer, and has the tech there do the work - he told me that the job was murder and tool pretty much the whole day to complete.

If I had not had extended warranty coverage for that repair, I probably would have just left things as they were. The only problem I noticed that was associated with the flap not working properly (i.e. not switching between fresh air intake vs. recirculating cabin air) is that the windshield will occasionally fog up coming out of a car wash, or when the car is first started after a heavy rain.

Michael


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> anybody an idea about how to re-adapt all the positioning motors in the HVAC?
> 
> thanks
> Jorg


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-on-one-side-of-car&highlight=HVAC+adaptation

Juan


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

*v71 fresh air flap motor u/s*

Hi guys. Got the fault code v71 flap motor. Saying its defective and they won't move even by vcds. So I want pop out the motor to have a look. I've done some digging around but can't find much info on it. Anybody done one? Looks pretty simple being at the top of plenum.


----------



## croatvw (Jun 6, 2010)

*v71 motor!!*

NOT SO EASY!!! 

VW MASTER TECHNICIAN

This job you replace 2 motors the v71 and the other motor that is inside of that cover too!

6-8 hr job and special sockets and tools needed to do the job.

In the NE Ohio region if you wan service 

Wolfgang


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Funny that you also have this show up on your VCDS. Mine has shown this fault for a while. I am finally having it replaced next week. The tech is not very happy about doing this job since it is rated at 7 hours and he says that it usually takes 2 days. Apparently the entire dash has to come out. I am doing it because it is broken and the war,ranty company is paying for it, I would not attempt to replace them on my own. 

cai


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

croatvw said:


> NOT SO EASY!!! 6-8 hr job and special sockets and tools needed to do the job.


I agree with Wolfgang. By coincidence, I spent all day yesterday at the VW dealership simply opening up and re-sealing the fan compartment of the air intake plenum - this to get rid of an air leak that was causing a whistle when driving, that problem was previously discussed in here: Air Flow Flap Vibration, but no action was taken.

It is _absolute friggin' murder_ to remove the two top covers of that airbox... one of the nastiest and most frustrating tasks I have ever had to carry out on my Phaeton. Heck, it's easier to drop the engine out of the thing (well, maybe not easier, but certainly more straightforward and a lot less frustrating).

I will post a complete write-up about how to get into that plenum in the next few days. It is an unpleasant task that offers many opportunities to inadvertently screw up and create additional problems.

Michael

*Cabin Air Intake Plenum - Cabin Fan Enclosure*


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> I agree with Wolfgang. By coincidence, I spent all day yesterday at the VW dealership simply opening up and re-sealing the fan compartment of the air intake plenum - this to get rid of an air leak that was causing a whistle when driving...


Did it work?



PanEuropean said:


> It is _absolute friggin' murder_ to remove the two top covers of that airbox... one of the nastiest and most frustrating tasks I have ever had to carry out on my Phaeton. Heck, it's easier to drop the engine out of the thing (well, maybe not easier, but certainly more straightforward and a lot less frustrating).
> 
> I will post a complete write-up about how to get into that plenum in the next few days. It is an unpleasant task that offers many opportunities to inadvertently screw up and create additional problems.


I look forward to seeing your notes. The job doesn't look that difficult based on the manual, but everyone who's done it in real life seems to agree with you. Mine is at the dealer right now for eight separate issues I'm having addressed under extended warranty, and this is one of them. If it's just a matter of having to reach way across the engine, I might be in luck because I have a feeling the engine is coming out for issue #1 on my list. With the engine out, we can just walk right up to it.

Jason


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Jason:

I have not been able to tell if the wind noise is gone, because the noise only happened under certain conditions (very cold vehicle, high speed operation) that I have not yet been able to replicate.

It would be a bit easier to do the work with the engine out, but not a lot easier. The only difference is that with the engine out, there would be less stretching to reach it.

I'll try and get the write-up done soon, primarily so that your tech who is doing the work can avoid a number of potential pitfalls, traps, etc. In the meantime, ask the tech to order a tube of VW silicone sealant part number D 176 001 A3, as that is essential when closing the box back up. It comes in a very large tube (like household caulk), only about 2 inches of the tube is needed to do the job.

Michael


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

PanEuropean said:


> ... In the meantime, ask the tech to order a tube of VW silicone sealant part number D 176 001 A3, as that is essential when closing the box back up. It comes in a very large tube (like household caulk), only about 2 inches of the tube is needed to do the job.


Thanks, I'll do that.

Did you end up needing that extra 3 mm foam that was mentioned in the repair manual? If so, may I ask exactly what you ordered and from where?

Jason


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Michael for the information. I too am having this repair to the V71 motor done next week and would appreciate your comments. I have left word about the silicone sealant and also told them that I will not be bringing the car in for this repair until your notes are posted so that the tech can read them and avoid any pitfalls.

Thank you.

cai


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

PanEuropean said:


> I agree with Wolfgang. By coincidence, I spent all day yesterday at the VW dealership simply opening up and re-sealing the fan compartment of the air intake plenum - this to get rid of an air leak that was causing a whistle when driving, that problem was previously discussed in here: Air Flow Flap Vibration, but no action was taken.
> 
> It is _absolute friggin' murder_ to remove the two top covers of that airbox... one of the nastiest and most frustrating tasks I have ever had to carry out on my Phaeton. Heck, it's easier to drop the engine out of the thing (well, maybe not easier, but certainly more straightforward and a lot less frustrating).
> 
> ...



I'm going to ask a what may seem like a silly question but please bare with me. As you look at the above picture V71 can be seen at the other end of the lid Pan is holding up. Are you saying it takes 6-8 hours just to get to that lid?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

doz said:


> Are you saying it takes 6-8 hours just to get to that lid?


No, it's only about 90 minutes to get to that stage of the game, and up to that point, the disassembly is reasonably easy-going. Removing the aft portion of the top cover, then removing the fan motor takes another couple of hours. Removing the aft portion of the top cover of the airbox (which contains the recirculating flap motor) is the extremely difficult and frustrating part.

I will do a write-up as soon as I have time, but it is going to be a long and complex write-up (will take several hours to do it), hence I might not be able to get around to it today or tomorrow.

Michael


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think most of us just have trouble with the fresh air flow flap, the one you have out in that picture. The recirculation motor is the one you have to go prospecting for past the blower motor. The repair manual does call that one out specially as "very difficult".

Jason


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

I am getting this motor replaced starting next Monday; the tech has no idea when he is going to finish. I am hoping that Michael may have had time to post some of the dos and don'ts that he said he encountered when he changed this motor in his car. According to the tech, the entire dash unit has to come out.

cai


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I finally had the two V71 motors replaced. It took the tech about 5 hours, but he did not have to take apart the dashboard. According to him, the new repair manual instructions show how to do it from the engine compartment - without having to remove the engine. The job would have cost $1374 including parts and labour. Fortunately, the warranty company paid for it.


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

croatvw said:


> NOT SO EASY!!!
> 
> VW MASTER TECHNICIAN
> 
> ...


How does one find out what specific tools are needed for this job? Do I need a repair manual?


----------



## ewb4arch (Jul 25, 2012)

*v71*



conmoto said:


> How does one find out what specific tools are needed for this job? Do I need a repair manual?


Interesting this came up right as I'm digging back in to my A/C issue:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...V113)-not-working-Already-replaced-motor!-too!

After reviewing this today, I discovered I replaced the V71 motor and not the V113 that I need to replace. I got to the V71 in about 2 hours without a manual/instructions to help. I don't recall any special tools beyond torx an/or hex bits for screw removal, but I did it last fall so I don't recall completely what it took to get to. I do remember loosening the wiper motor bracket assembly to gain access to a couple screws. I also missed a couple screws that were under a wiring bundle, so watch that. I didn't think getting to V71 was especially hard and had I needed to do it again last fall, I don't think it would have taken more than half and hour, like I mentioned in the thread I linked above.

This thread tells me the V113 is MUCH harder to get to. I guess I know what I'm doing all day this Saturday. I'll keep my eye on this and other threads for any tips to help dig down that deep to get to the V113.


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

*Same part, different part numbers?*

I am about to order V71 motor, but it looks like V71 and V113 are the same thing (stock code 4D0820511). So, are these two parts really the same thing for use in different places?


----------



## ewb4arch (Jul 25, 2012)

conmoto said:


> I am about to order V71 motor, but it looks like V71 and V113 are the same thing (stock code 4D0820511). So, are these two parts really the same thing for use in different places?


Pretty sure they are the same based on my experience. My trouble code indicated the V113 is the problem on my car. Last fall I mistakenly replaced V71 with the part I ordered for the V113 location. The removed part looked identical to the new and worked fine, meaning I didn't get a new V71 error code after the install.

It's just a small servo motor to open and shut a damper. No reason for them to be different.

Eric


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Brad,

The V71 and V113 are explicitly shown in the parts diagrams and lists as using the same motor, having the part number you quoted.

It is also used on the pre-2004 Audi A8 and S8 Quattro. It is about $150 from VW or the usual on-line suppliers.

Chris


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Unusually we've had a few warm days here in the UK. Yesterday I noticed that, having been blowing cool air, the passenger left side front air flap failed to close when I turned off the ignition. The centre and right flap vents did close ok. A couple of weeks ago I noticed the left vent closed a little slower than the others, but it then seemed to rectify itself.
I have done a VCDS scan on the car and note the following fault:

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 907 040 L
Component and/or Version: Climatronic D1 2035
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D211792BBDA26FAD-8072
1 Fault Found:


01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

I went into the HVAC controller and ran the sequential tests. Everything worked well other than the Left Air outlet blind motor (V207) which did not operate, although the air flows seemed to change as they should. i.e. the motor did not close the flap but everthing else is okay.

I tried to reset the flap motors by going in to the adaptation channels on VCDS. Changing bank 1 to value 2 set off a sequential test where the centre and right vent flaps went through a reset from closed, to half closed, to fully open. The left flap did not operate.

Looking at the V71 settings they are as follows:

Address 08: Auto HVAC (3D0 907 040 L)


19:13:11 Group 017: Flap Motor V71/G113: Outside Air Flow / Backpressure - Under Hood Plenum
182.0 Current Value 
182.0 Specified Value 
182.0 Minimum Position Blocked
182.0 Maximum Position Open


The car in under warrantee, but if it is an easy fix I'd rather do it myself so as not to jeopardise any future claims. Any ideas please?

Thanks - Glynn


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a common problem and it's not a simple fix, you'll want to get it done under warranty.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Glynn,

This TOC thread has some useful comments and photos on what is involved. You might want to fast-forward to around post #70 where discussion starts on actually repairing the assembly: 

Instrument Panel air vent cover (decor panel) stays open does not close when it should - added to TOC

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

My centre flap stuck halfway up again a couple of days ago and isn't showing any sign of fixing itself this time.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Chris, is the V71 the motor that controls the wood panel, or the flap motor that controls the air flow, or are they one and the same?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Chris, is the V71 the motor that controls the wood panel, or the flap motor that controls the air flow, or are they one and the same?


Sorry, I was commenting on the earlier discussion that implied the decor panel motor might be stiff, rather than the later discussion of the V71 DTC. Perhaps a sticky internal flap might be partially compensated for by the system unexpectedly keeping open a fully-functional decor panel.

The V71 is one of the internal flap motors, the decor panel motors are V207, V208 & V209. I have no access to parts lists at the moment, so I can't check if the drive motors are the same part number.

Chris


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys - been away for a couple of days. Thanks for the advice.

Glynn


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

*Trying to replace the blower motor*

I can't even get past the wipers! Caps and nuts are off, but even after several hours of penetrating oil, I can't pull the damn wiper arms off. This is frustrating.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

PB Blaster.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Are you using a wiper arm puller? There is a special tool that screws in on the shaft while pulling up on arms that lock onto the wiper arm. They are cheap.

It is a press fit, so typically you just crank until it *pops* and then it is loose and lifts right off.


Hop on Amazon.com and type in wiper arm puller.

:wave:


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

Powerdubs, you saved me some sanity. I had never heard of a wiper arm puller. I will have to get one. If only they had an air flap and blower motor puller, life would be so much nicer.


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

Can anyone provide the part number for the air flow positioning motor required to move the flap directly over the blower motor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,
If the flap you mean is the one that you see once you remove the plenum chamber cover, then the part number for that actuator is 4D0820511.
I hope it helps.

Gabriel


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

An interesting end to stuck wiper arms: My goal was to dig into the airbox to replace a blower motor and possibly the air Flow Motor. Having given up on removing the wiper arms, I surrendered the blower motor job to the dealer (air flow motor not worth what dealer would charge).

When I picked up the car, I was greeted with a goofball sized crack at the bottom left with a foot long single crack to follow. Apparently the tech didn't hear about the sensitive windshield when removing the cowl. What concerns me is that this was not brought to my attention before sending me out the door after paying. After bringing the broken glass to their attention, the service manager walked out and proceeded to examine the damage. He spoke of "dirt in the crack" etc, as if the crack had been there a while. I bit my tongue and let him assess, fearing he would insinuate that the damage was not their fault. I calmly said that I was well aware of the condition of the car before the service and that I know about the propensity for windshield damage if the cowl is not removed carefully. He walked in and started searching for new glass. 

Seeing as I'll get new glass at no cost, I thought it fair to pay out the $900 for new wiper linkage and wipers. While they wait a week for the glass, I get to drive a TDI Jetta. 

Moral of the story: Be careful with your windshield if working in that area! Or let the dealer mess with it.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

conmoto said:


> Seeing as I'll get new glass at no cost, I thought it fair to pay out the $900 for new wiper linkage and wipers.





:what:


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

Um...maybe not fair?


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

My passenger side vent became erratic about six months ago. Went to VW under warranty (I pay first £100). They quoted the part at over £200 plus two hours labour. They ordered the flap motor, part number 4D0820511, but it was on back order. Then it mysteriously started to work again. Worked for several months and then stuck in the open position. Yesterday, I decided to take it out to see if it was the lubricant in the mini gearbox as has been described on this thread. The gears were fine, but I discovered an intermittent problem with the little DC motor itself. Every now and then it would stutter and then jam. The motor itself is crimp sealed and not serviceable. Quick search online and found used motor assembly on Ebay, delivered for £24.95. Should be here tomorrow, so if it works ok, it was better then paying the insurance excess.

Glynn


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Job done. Motor fitted and trim replaced in 20 minutes. Works perfectly again. £25 well spent!

Glynn


----------

